# White Ribbon (Dracaena Sanderiana)



## outbreakmagnetta (Jan 7, 2014)

i added a White Ribbon(Dracaena Sanderiana) to my 1gallon fish tank with one Betta i named "Grump" :3

And it clouded up within a hour. My friend who owns like.. 10 bettas said that she does a 10% water change with tanks with plants in it. 
Getting most of my info from her and the internet I was told white ribbons arent for bettas? i did the whole pantyhose test on them and they didnt snag or anything
But Petsmart told me it was okay for the unfiltered tank, But i read that they dont last long. Grump seems to enjoy it as he sleeps around it and in it. 

Do you think its okay? Should i change any routine besides the 10% water change a day?


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

Those plants aren't aquatic so they will eventually die. If your betta likes the leaves, see if you can find a sword plant. I would 20% every other day.


----------



## outbreakmagnetta (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea petsmart guy told me it was most recommanded and would last years. than i looked online and it said they die super quick. i just wanted to make sure it didnt HARM my betta

also my friend said get a Vallis? plant. idk lol
i might go up to petsmart and buya new so when i replace the water i will change it...
he enjoys th eleaves. i think he loves them
swims around tham and hangs out in them. sometiems sleeps and eats near it lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah... these plants are sooo not meant for under water. Though i do have one which has a submersed offshoot doing surprisingly well...

If you can somehow position it so the leaves are above the water, it will do fantastic 

A vallisnera will be too big for your tank, perhaps try one of the smaller stem plants, like elodea, guppy grass, hornwort or cabomba


----------



## outbreakmagnetta (Jan 7, 2014)

i dont have the tank completly filled. and some of the leaves are poked at out fo the water about a inch (for being to big for the cage)

I might but another one just to make him even more happy


----------

